# Carmel-10 Mo. Old Female Gold. Ret. Needs Rescue Help-michigan~~~



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi! Here's a beautiful girl with special needs that you could please post on GR forum. Thank you. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11591952&mtf=1 

Clare county animal shelter
Harrison, MI 
(989) 539-3221 


[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Carmel PFId#11591952 Id#533D8 URGENT
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=MI403

Carmel
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Female 
Age: Young 
Size: Large 


About Me
This is a beautiful female Golden Retriever. She is a young dog only about 10 months old. She weighs approximately 42 pounds and has been named Carmel. *She was found as a stray in Harrison and brought to the shelter. She has a right injured leg. She is very loving and knows basic commands. She is looking for her previous owner or a new best friend. If you are interested or have any questions, please call the Clare County Animal Shelter at (989) 539-3221 and ask for Control No. 533D8. UPDATE: Carmel has been checked by a local vet. She will require hip surgery. She had been negelected by previous owner. She needs to find a loving permanent home very soon. Rescue groups are welcomed. Please help her! *

Visit My Petfinder Page
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11591952&mtf=1 

**I EMLD. GRROM IN MI.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What a lovely girl, I hope she finds a loving new home very soon!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.... she's beautiful !!!! I hope she finds the help and home she SO deserves. Hugs sweet Carmel.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Someone in MI needs to rescue here! She looks perfect!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

I just emailed them. It's a few hours away from me but we'll see what happens. Poor baby! She just looks so sweet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy: Thanks!! Keep us posted.
She is a doll!!!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

She's adorable!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Carmel has a home!
Just got off the phone with the shelter and they told me she was adopted! They had a fundraiser for the shelter over the weekend and a woman in the medical field came in and fell in love with her. She said that the hip surgery would not be a problem and was planning on scheduling it shortly. Sounds like this little girl has a wonderful forever home!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers answered. YEA for Carmel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carmel*

Carmel:

I am so happy for Carmel, what a little angel!!!!:wavey:

No wonder the woman fell in love with her!!


----------

